# Clavier physique : truc horripilant + accent en qwerty ?



## 3RIC (3 Décembre 2021)

Salut,

Je viens de mettre pour la premiere fois un clavier physique (+souris), et je decouvre un truc insupportable : un pseudo mode d’activation qui s’active je ne sais trop comment (a priori touche Ctrl et autres…?) ; ca met en « gras » des éléments de l ‘interface m’empechant alors de poursuivre en simple redaction mais surtout avec l’impossibilite d’en sortir. J’ai beau avoir fait le to9ur x fois dans les prefs (dont accessibilite, rien n’y fait… d’ou je viens  solliciter votre aide…). Une idee ? Comment ca s’active (pour ne plus l’activer maladroitement) ? Un moyen de desactiver pour de bon ou dans l’instant ?

Aussi, j’utilise pour la prems un clavier mechanique (cf en bas, quel bonheur pendant la frappe …), et la aussi j’ai galere a trouver comment avoir les accents. Pleins de trucs sur le net (alt+…, `+…, etc.), en vain ; faut croire que ca le fait sous windaube ou OSx mais alors la pour iPad je ne trouve pas. Si quelqu’un a la soluce serait super. Deja que je fais mes premiers pas en qwerty et c’est un peu chaud… :0
Desole des fautes d’accents du coup au passage, merci de votre indulgence 

Merci

Edit : apparement c’est - aussi ? - la touche ESPACE qui fout tout un bazard d’un coup en ouvrant la frame de Safari et le mode d’activation, donc impossible de rediger par exemple un URL (un peu incroyable que ce soit si complexe avec un clavier sur ipad ;  pas moyen de faire un Cmd+Q pour quitter un programme ? …)


----------



## iBaby (3 Décembre 2021)

Salut, déjà si tu disais de quel clavier il s’agit, peut-être que quelqu’un pourrait t’aider.


----------



## 3RIC (3 Décembre 2021)

iBaby a dit:


> Salut, déjà si tu disais de quel clavier il s’agit, peut-être que quelqu’un pourrait t’aider.


Salut,
Visless V84, j’en parle ds le lien que j’ai mis ds le premier post.

Alors j’ai du nouveau et possiblement la reponse au probleme - si ca parle a quelqu’un et qui est de passage ici - :
Il faut desactiver ACTIVER dans les COMMANDES dans les reglages, et c’est un sacre cheminement  que voici,
iPad Os, desactiver commande raccourci d’activation « Activer » (bords, bordures, selection menus) :​> Reglages(app) > Accessibilite > Clavier > Acces complet au clavier > Commandes > Activer (et suppprimer le raccourci qui etait la touche ESPACE pour moi par defaut)

Par contre je suis toujours aux abois pour les accents, quelqu’un a une idee ?


----------

